
Choo: A New, Functional Front End App Framework in 7KB - knes
https://github.com/yoshuawuyts/choo?hn
======
tracker1
Pretty nifty... I like the view engine, and that it uses string templates,
which makes sense for a lighter templating system. Overall nifty. I also
appreciate that there's comparisons to some other alternatives, while not
really bashing anything.

Personally, I've been pretty happy with preact for a few small things with
redux. Though it's a bit larger, react does have a _lot_ of safety net
features, and _very_ clear error messages when things aren't right, far more
so than I saw with ng2.

In general, I'm really liking this movement towards micro-ui frameworks and
though I would just assume stick to react+redux patterns, seeing things like
this make me smile, as I'd rather move in this direction than the
banana+gorilla+jungle that is angular (though the work towards getting tree
shaking functional is interesting, I'm not a fan of the abstractions)

